
Cyclogyro - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclogyro
======
agumonkey
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbn0Bnt3iDs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbn0Bnt3iDs)

------
anotheryou
amazing example
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https:/...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DCiU71GFs4Fs&ved=0ahUKEwjorPucsYDeAhXNalAKHRNSASoQo7QBCCUwAA&usg=AOvVaw1MalWoO3YrfLegBLgX9dzB)

blimp that needs to do the cyclo thing to stay on the ground, than reverses
lift to carry twice the heliums bouancy.

sry for the Google link, I'm on mobile

~~~
p4bl0
Direct link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiU71GFs4Fs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiU71GFs4Fs)

~~~
twic
An article by the inventor:

[https://www.robcrimmins.com/home/engineering/the-
cyclocrane/](https://www.robcrimmins.com/home/engineering/the-cyclocrane/)

------
IgorPartola
I read a comment once by a helicopter pilot that said that helicopters don’t
fly, they beat air into submission. Seems to check out with this design.

~~~
shove
My uncle is an airplane pilot and his joke goes that helicopters are so ugly
that the earth naturally repels them

------
themodelplumber
I heard that this can work pretty well for really small (insect size?) UAVs,
lending additional stability.

However, there isn't much information I could find online about this. One of
those moments when you wonder if you were taking to someone who slightly
misrepresented their government job role.

~~~
TeMPOraL
There's more information here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclorotor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclorotor).
Turns out a cyclogyro is an aircraft that uses cyclorotors.

(I wonder if the submission link shouldn't be replaced.)

------
kijin
Looks like the pitch of each blade needs to be adjusted very precisely while
the blades revolve around the axis at a high RPM. That's tens of thousands of
adjustments per second. This would have been nearly impossible in the past,
but a raspi on a drone coupled with tiny motors in each blade might be able to
pull it off.

~~~
taneq
Wouldn't it be adjusted by a single mechanism, similar to a helicopter swash
plate, rather than individual servos?

